# Battlefield 2142 Error Message



## monoxide109 (Oct 18, 2006)

I just bought, downloaded, and installed battlefield 2142 from EA's downloader. It installed without a problem and I downloaded and installed the patch right away as well. When I try to run the game an error message pops up that says EC: 5570

I have uninstalled and reinstalled twice with the patch and without, and restarted my computer several times. The battlefield 2142 demo worked perfectly on my computer. I uninstalled and deleted the demo from my computer as well as removing the demo folder from my documents. 

Here are the specs of the computer I am running

AMD FX62
Nvidia 7900 GTX by BFG
2 gigs ram
Asus Crosshair MB

Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 18, 2006)

I am Having the same problem also can sombody please help?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 18, 2006)

New game, very few people know much about it I'm afraid. I'll have it in a few days and I'm guessing a few others will so we can see what happens. In the mean time I'd recommend you send EA an email to let them know about the problem. And BR3TT, did you get yours through the EA downloader too because it could be a problem with that. System specs ect would help to see if it could be hardware related. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah i got it off the ea downloader ..


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 18, 2006)

Ya i sent ea a message around lunch today and have yet to get a reply but it says it may take up 2 24 hours


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, if you are ocing, that can kill bf2142 workablility.  ANY OC!


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 18, 2006)

srry im kinda dumb whats ocing lol????????


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Shoots self in the head*

OCing is overclocking.  

That means making the processor go faster than it is intended to go.


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 18, 2006)

o lol thnx hahaha


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2006)

Can you take a screenshot of the error.


----------



## monoxide109 (Oct 18, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can you take a screenshot of the error.




I would if i knew how, but there really isnt much to take a picture of. It is just a very small error box that reads EC:5570 with nothing else in the box.


----------



## monoxide109 (Oct 18, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok, if you are ocing, that can kill bf2142 workablility.  ANY OC!



Would the OCing done by BFG on my Videocard cause a problem like that? Like I said before, the demo worked awesome...


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 18, 2006)

here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is what it looks like


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 18, 2006)

monoxide109 said:


> Would the OCing done by BFG on my Videocard cause a problem like that? Like I said before, the demo worked awesome...



ya im going to try to play it on my other computer and see if i have the same problem because then maybe it is the ea downloader.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2006)

is it coz its not been released yet?.sorry if it has or summat.


----------



## du5kett (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, sorry. Just posted above this about the same problem. Should have read down a bit before posting, but I was anxious. 

Anyways, here's a screen shot. http://www.du5kett.com/stuff/bf2142/error.jpg


----------



## Canuto (Oct 18, 2006)

It's ok 1st time, but just don't do it again


----------



## monoxide109 (Oct 18, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> is it coz its not been released yet?.sorry if it has or summat.



the game was released this morning.


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 19, 2006)

monoxide109 said:


> the game was released this morning.



Yea


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 19, 2006)

FIXED IT Just reinstall the ea downloader


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 19, 2006)

do not uninstall find the install link then download it it will ask u if u want to reinstall just click yes


----------



## monoxide109 (Oct 19, 2006)

your talking about just installing the ea downloader again right? not the whole game?


----------



## monoxide109 (Oct 19, 2006)

well I can kinda play the game now except 1 min after I join a game, punk buster kicks me off. I  installed the patch and everything what the hell gives?


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 19, 2006)

Ya just the downloader


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 19, 2006)

it does that to me 2 but only on campain modes titan mode runs fine


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 19, 2006)

monoxide109 said:


> well I can kinda play the game now except 1 min after I join a game, punk buster kicks me off. I  installed the patch and everything what the hell gives?



It was my firewall blocking the punkbuster i just allowed it to run on comp now it works fine


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 19, 2006)

Try to use the edit button rather than posting lots of short threads if you can...


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok sorry im new to all this.


----------



## Einsinn (Oct 21, 2006)

crap i reinstalled the ea downloader, now when i try to connect server i get invalid CDkey 
wtf is up with that


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 23, 2006)

Einsinn said:


> crap i reinstalled the ea downloader, now when i try to connect server i get invalid CDkey
> wtf is up with that



Time for a grumpy email to EA me thinks.


----------



## crosscruiser (Nov 3, 2006)

hi guys.. the game worked fine on my system.. got another question.. why does my cpu cooler (zalman 9500am2) deny amds cool and quiet ? the crosshair and rest still works and looks great


----------



## BR3TT (Nov 7, 2006)

crosscruiser said:


> hi guys.. the game worked fine on my system.. got another question.. why does my cpu cooler (zalman 9500am2) deny amds cool and quiet ? the crosshair and rest still works and looks great



Um ............................. i dont know srry


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 7, 2006)

crosscruiser said:


> hi guys.. the game worked fine on my system.. got another question.. why does my cpu cooler (zalman 9500am2) deny amds cool and quiet ? the crosshair and rest still works and looks great



Wow... not quite the right place to ask that, I'd say start a new thread in general hardware if you haven't already. I thought Cool 'n' Quiet only worked with AMD fans but I'm probably wrong on that.


----------



## ghettocuban (Jun 5, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can you take a screenshot of the error.


----------



## ghettocuban (Jun 5, 2007)

Someone tell me please.. what can i do about this.. I have an AMD 3500, 2 512mb PNy ddr4o0, Radeaon x1300 why does it work..ohh and 160gb WD SATA Hard drive(Wd Caviar Se) help me out before i thorw everything away..lol not really


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2007)

Um.. is the disk in the dvd drive?


----------



## SK-1 (Jun 5, 2007)

ghettocuban said:


>



I had that happen and it ended up being a defective Dskin CD cover.Are you using a Dskin?


----------



## ghettocuban (Jun 8, 2007)

Well.It had Worked Before..IDK why It doesnt work now..I really Need Some Help U guys..From Anyone..I would really Aprreciate it..Thanks to all ..


----------

